# cant access url images in php. apache, linux setup



## whirlpool6 (Aug 11, 2006)

hello everyone..

i am using an apache web server on a linux environment ,to deploy my php program. my problem is that i cant access images from another web server in my php code. ive been in other forums but they said that there is nothing wrong with my php code and its configuration. 

i always get an access denied error when i try to access the file in php... but i can ping the hostname in linux.

pls help me on this. i really need your help.

thanks a lot.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

whirlpool6 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> i am using an apache web server on a linux environment ,to deploy my php program. my problem is that i cant access images from another web server in my php code. ive been in other forums but they said that there is nothing wrong with my php code and its configuration.
> 
> ...


Never had this issue but if it were me, the first thing I would do is check my permissions in the Public and Sub Folders as well. I think '*CHMOD 777'* grants permission to all. I know I could check but I'm kinda in a hurry right now. So check the permission settings on your folders, change them to 777 or whatever, refresh and try it again. 

I'll check back in about 2 hrs .. good luck


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed. Chane the permissions to 777 and you should be ok.


----------



## whirlpool6 (Aug 11, 2006)

i have just found out that this other webserver is in IIS...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you FTP in? You can use your FTP client to CHMOD.


----------



## whirlpool6 (Aug 11, 2006)

nopes... i have contacted the administrator for the iis server. but still its my say on what to do with their files... they sure dont want to give access to all... what can i do....


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

whirlpool6 said:


> nopes... i have contacted the administrator for the iis server. but still its my say on what to do with their files... they sure dont want to give access to all... what can i do....


What program (application) are you using for your FTP?

I generally use WS_FTP Pro although I'm not necessarily recommending it.

You can use a number of methods including your I.E. by simple typing in ftp.mysite.com(net) in the address field. You might get a message stating blah blah is your Default FTP Program, do you wish to use that and you select NO.

And if your created your php files in DW for instance, you can also use DW as your FTP protocol. So to conclude .. all of the following are available to transfer files. I'd try whatever you're not currently working with. 

Reason: Recently while attempting to Edit one of my pages via the Hosting site's vDeck, I was unable to. However using WS_FTP I was able to get in and make the changes I needed.


----------

